
Elon Musk: If you don’t make it at Tesla, you go work at Apple - ryan_j_naughton
http://venturebeat.com/2015/10/08/elon-musk-if-you-dont-make-it-at-tesla-you-go-work-at-apple/
======
venomsnake
I start to like this guy.

But he is wrong - apple's strong side have always been hardware. They have
never so far managed to be the TOP in software, but once they enter hardware
category - the premium segment is theirs. And at least a minor part of their
success is due to the quality of their hardware and not only to branding,
marketing and reality distortion fields.

So apple making a car - it means it will be very well build machine.

~~~
guardian5x
I agree with you that Apple built great Hardware. But i also think there is a
difference in Hardware between a Case with electronics inside, and building a
car with all its different components.

~~~
venomsnake
Modern cars are cases with electronics inside and a side effect of spinning
wheels.

Apple have (or had) corporate culture and system in which great hardware
output is expected. Their greatest strength is the ability to produce slick
design, premium feel devices, while having the uncanny ability to know which
exactly performance features to throw under the bus.

Case in point - flash. Someone in apple obviously knew that battery life of
the devices trumps everything else before iPhone was in consumer hands.

